# Tadpole leg popping?



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

When the back legs "pop" as I've heard mentioned, do they pop out and are big normal looking legs? or do the start out small and grow? or something all together different? 

Yes I have used the search function and I have not found the answer to the question above.

Thanks for your time and help.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Back legs tend to start as little nubs, then develop into normal looking back legs.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

Cool. It always sounded to me like they developed within the tadpole and popped through the skin. Sounded like a painful transition. Good to know they just kinda poke out a bit and then start growing.
Thanks


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

The front legs are probably what you heard referred to as 'popping out'. The front legs develop under the skin behind the head and emerge after they are fully developed. So you were partially correct in that they do 'pop' through the skin. This is one of the last stages of tadpole metamorphosis, followed by the absorption of the tail. Once the front legs have emerged, you can assume they will come out of the water within the following week or 2.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

Arrynia said:


> The front legs are probably what you heard referred to as 'popping out'. The front legs develop under the skin behind the head and emerge after they are fully developed. So you were partially correct in that they do 'pop' through the skin. This is one of the last stages of tadpole metamorphosis, followed by the absorption of the tail. Once the front legs have emerged, you can assume they will come out of the water within the following week or 2.


Excellent. Is there a general time frame between when the back legs emerge to how long before the front legs pop. I know I have heard of some shorter and longer but what would the average amount of time be??


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

For me, it seems to be around a month. I know I keep my tads a little cooler than most, though.


----------

